# Giant clutch of Aspidelaps l. infuscatus



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

Never seen such a huge clutch from Aspidelaps l. infuscatus before :shock: 








...and finally 17 eggs 8)


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 26, 2009)

good stuff Benjamin, correct me if i'm wrong ? but isn't that a member of the coral snake family ?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

Not real, but you are in right a little thing:
They are named also as "Southafrican Coralsnake" The real Corals comes from America and called "Micrurus"
Benjamin


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 26, 2009)

How dangerous is that species Benjamin? 
I am glad that we here in Australia have tough laws... 
BUT.. deep down ,I do get envious of you guys over the other side of the world,
that have some really nice reptiles...and your collection is one of the best


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers mate, i seemed to remember aspidelaps having something to do with "coral" snakes. how toxic are they compared to the American coral snake ?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

Aspidelaps have a neurotoxic that could killing you in extreme situations (it is not so effective)
The venom of "Micrurus" is a neurotoxic too, but it is one of the most dangerous of the world!


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for that Benjamin, i'd love to see - and i'm sure many of us here would - some more pics of your awsome collection (hint hint) LOL
cheers Mark


----------



## Lozza (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs Benjamin - you have such a lovely collection 
What is that you are incubating them in? Looks a bit like sand?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks a lot for your compliments...
I´m taking perlite (I hope you know what it is) for my incubation


----------



## Lozza (Apr 26, 2009)

ah ok - at first I thought perlite but then I thought it looked a bit different.
Good luck with the incubation


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

perlite is keeping more water like vermiculite in the same weight. So it is better for incubation
Thanx a lot


----------



## eipper (Apr 26, 2009)

Aspidelaps are southern african genus of elapids that are commonly called Shield Nosed or Coral Cobras. They are not related other than that of a family level to Micrurus /Leptomicrurus groups from the Americas. While not very toxic they can cause severe effects. I seem to remember reading about a death from A. scutatus. There is no known effective antivenom...

Good luck with the eggs

I take it you will post some pics of the other species Benjamin???

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

of course! I´ll doing this next time..
The eggs seemed this morning (next day) to be good. All the way, waiting for sixty days, hihi.
Thanks
Benjamin


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs Benjamin and good luck with them.
How is mum recovering from all that pushing 
and are you doing anything special for her ?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 26, 2009)

Hihi, the mum is still sleeping , but in the next hours it gets a small rat (pinkie). And also all over the time, all my snakes becomes "Korvomin ZVT". It is a powder including minerals, vitamins and more, all the best for my snakes


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 27, 2009)

like that seemed the female, before layed her eggs:shock:







Benjamin


----------



## scorps (Apr 27, 2009)

that's pretty cool


----------



## mark83 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice pics benjamin


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 27, 2009)

Unreal pics Benjamin...your collection is amazing! Good luck with the incubation.
Would really like to see some pics of your enclosures, they all look so natural looking


----------



## Benjamin (May 1, 2009)

coming soon Mattsnake
Benjamin


----------

